# FROG CARNAGE



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Yesterday we caught a large frog in a river close to us. We leave it into our tank (5 rbp's). Guess what happened?.







Frog's are as clever as anyone can't guess. When he understand that there are predators that can eat himself. He played "dead" and camouflaged himself. Then p's didn't pay attention. But when frog went to top of the tank to breath p's attack him but the frog resist them with its large stroke legs but our most agressive p attack his leg and this was the end of the frog five of them ate it. We recommend to try this as feeder. It was enjoyable


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not only are you evil, but stupid to match.

Frogs contain poisens in their skin, every frog has it with toxidity ranging from mild to deadly.

I would never reccomend giving an amphibian of any kind to your piranhas to eat as it may be their last meal


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

you are very illiterate, toxin makes the skin color become red to yellow

i am sure that nothing will happen unless the frog is too toxic

and do you think that p's dont eat frog in the wild









Don't write such FOOLISH messages if you are un experienced


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

maverick said:


> you are very illiterate, toxin makes the skin color become red to yellow
> 
> i am sure that nothing will happen unless the frog is too toxic
> 
> ...


Yeah I have no experiance with amphibians or piranhas - that is why I keep both as pets?









Oh, and I can read perfectly well thank you


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

I also want to say that most of the people here are very very very over safe, treat the piranhas like a baby( feed them 3 times a day, their diet is very important give them various types of food, dont give them feeder fish and lots of silly things like that) they are not baby they are predators. I suggest that you give your piranhas back and feed MOLLYor GUPPIES.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

maverick said:


> I also want to say that most of the people here are very very very over safe, treat the piranhas like a baby( feed them 3 times a day, their diet is very important give them various types of food, dont give them feeder fish and lots of silly things like that) they are not baby they are predators. I suggest that you give your piranhas back and feed MOLLYor GUPPIES.


 Yeah I'm gunna take your advice


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Maverick, you obviously dont understand most of the people here, what your being told is for your own good. People here dont just buy P's to have them killed and they have far more experience than anyone else, including most lfs!!!

If I had any questions at all about my P's I would come here and ask as I trust these more than lfs.

You have been informed of what might happen about feeding your P's frogs, do what you want with the info but dont start slagging off other members who were trying to point you in the right direction.

i dont want a verbal war but just feel it needs to be said.

Take care

T


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Mavrick your Fired. Your the Illierate One. Try reading other Threads. You just told the Main Non Piranha guy he has no experiance? Nice one. You and your 5 Reds, you know everything. I probably have 2-3 the number of Piranhas that you do and I ALWAYS check with the board if I am going to feed them something odd. But hey you know more than everone here! FOR SURE..... ahahahahah your still fired.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

I respect experience, but i also have experince about animals

if there is anything that i want to learn i ask it here in this forum

i am angry about the people who writes without thinking, the attitudes become rude.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

garybusey,

i wonder "how old are you" and your "education level" ?


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Maverick

Why dont you just leave it ya muppet, its you whos trying to wind people up.

Grow up mate

T


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Well Mavrick while we are on the Subjcet of Illiteracy, I will help you out and give you and English Lesson.

"but i also have experince about animals"
I think what you maent to say is:
"But I also have experiance WITH animals"

"I am angry about the people who writes without thinking..."
The Case your looking for here is Singular not Plural. I don't "Writes", I Write.

Don't Deign to Lecture me about age and education, At least I have the guts to post my age... Oh and I graduated From Dalhousie Univeristy, and now I am doing another Business Degree. How about you smart Guy? Try spending more time reading a book, than telling people your Incorrect opinions concerning Piranha...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK this topic is not getting anywere, their is no need for any more bashing.

Mavrick - you can do as you please, but please refrain from reccomending such things without any knowledge about whether it is a good idea or not.

also if you were to do this - which again I will suggest *NOT* to do be sure that you quarentine the food source to prevent passing on desieses from the frog and the environment it came from, and also that is it not highly toxic.

despite you saying piranhas eat frogs in the wild I am sure you have no proof of this, and even if they do I am also sure you do not have the same types of frogs in Turkey (or wherever you live) that their might be in the Amazon or any place were piranhas come from.

I hope you realise we are not trying to restrict your enjoyment from your piranhas, but to prevent you from killing them accidently.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

using frogs as feeders dirtys up your tank. big time. and especially since u gave them a wild frog i hope u dont live in an area with sewars instead of septics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, if Maverick doesn't want to take advise, f*ck him...
Just don't start bitching if you happen to kill your fish...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey I wasn't bashing him! Just teaching him to Communicate properly!


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

garybusey,

i bought two live salmons today. I ate one of them and left the other one for the piranhas. It seems to be we are both ok. Do you think we can survive? If you think it is also harmfull , can we feed them with baked potatoes?


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

You really are showing your imaturity.









Get a life and leave this forum for people who actually want help!

T


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ahhhaaahhhaaa, Maverick you are a knob!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

maverick said:


> garybusey,
> 
> i bought two live salmons today. I ate one of them and left the other one for the piranhas. It seems to be we are both ok. Do you think we can survive? If you think it is also harmfull , can we feed them with baked potatoes?


 WTF???

why would we be wanting to feed our fish baked potatoes?

and if you bought those salmon live today - what did you do to quarantine the one you gave to your piranhas?









you truly do come across as irresponsible and I have no idea what kind of experience with animals you do have

I am guessing you are the kind of fish owner that does things their own way and doesn't take notice to good advice.
Well this might work short term, but I can guarantee that if you keep feeding your piranhas unsafe foods you will get ill or possibly even dead piranhas.

I honestly think that you should take notice of the people on this site - or ANY other site which deals with aggressive or predatory fish.

garybusey is experienced, I know this from reading his posts and I agree with much of what he says, you on the other hand seem to become dumber with each post.

perhaps you should take your "frog carnage" idea to MAD for his carnage site


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyhow back to the subject at hand. I too would feed my piranhas a frog if i had all red bellies. Just the fact that red bellies are so common and semi cheap here i would risk it. But i dont have too many red bellies, i have more Caribe and Terns than red and as you guys know ther cost a arm and a leg. So i dont want to see my fish and money down the drain due to a frog that i can buy for 5 bucks.

There is nothing better than seeing your fish kill stuff and eat it. In a way i understand what Maverick is saying but you also have to look at other people's point of veiw before enganging in a argument like this. Some people live in illegal states (piranha wise) and cheerish their fish and wouldnt want anything to do to jeperdize their life. And you also got people who are just plain animal lovers and dont want to do anything that would jeperdize their fish also.

So it all depends how you want to treat your fish and too what extent you want your fish's health to be. I actually have had my fish die from eating feeders so it wouldnt be far fetched about having your piranhas die from eating a frog. Some poeple may also have captive bred fish so they arent prone to tonxic like wild caught. Lastly, in the US, most house owned red bellies are captive bred


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> perhaps you should take your "frog carnage" idea to MAD for his carnage site


 What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

only if i had the power


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> only if i had the power


 It will be if we can't get a little civility back in our posts.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Some poeple may also have captive bred fish so they arent prone to tonxic like wild caught.


 Are you saying that tank-raised fish aren't vulnerable to toxins that would kill their wild-caught kin???









I'm sorry to say, but I honestly think that's not true: why would a toxin be dangerous to a wild-caught fish, but not to a tank-raised specimen of the same species?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Some poeple may also have captive bred fish so they arent prone to tonxic like wild caught.
> ...


 Captives are even more prone to toxins!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I was thinking, captive bred fish (not inbred one) will develop a much stronger immune to things. More so than wild caught at least because the owner would have treated them right from the get go. I can be wrong, let me know


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I was thinking, captive bred fish (not inbred one) will develop a much stronger immune to things. More so than wild caught at least because the owner would have treated them right from the get go. I can be wrong, let me know


 I think your wrong.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Alrite, comes to show you, always learning something new on this board.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Alrite, comes to show you, always learning something new on this board.


 He siad "I THINK you are wrong", not that you ARE wrong. It's speculative, personally I doubt it.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Whoa sensing some animousity in this thread. too lazy to read all the posts rite now, but goin with the topic, i bought a couple of those little frogs from the pet store and fed them to my reds. I was concerned about them being poisonous, but the people at the fish sore said they would b ok to be used as food. And both played dead for a long time. right away one got his leg ripped off and sunk to the bottom, i thought it was dead but after a minute or two it went back to the top and that was it, his poor ass got swalled whole.







It seemed like my reds had a bitch of a time swallowing it though, i think he kept kicking but i could see when he got swallowed his other leg was still sticking out of my reds mouth and it didnt go ddown for a couple seconds.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

maverick said:


> I also want to say that most of the people here are very very very over safe, treat the piranhas like a baby( feed them 3 times a day, their diet is very important give them various types of food, dont give them feeder fish and lots of silly things like that) they are not baby they are predators. I suggest that you give your piranhas back and feed MOLLYor GUPPIES.


 How would you like it if you were like dome members on here that have put very good care into there fish and have very large tanls with many piranha costing well over $1500? You too would be a very cautious about what they are going to eat.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All points and personal opinions made!!!! Purpose of this board is to show-off, give personal experiences and advice.

Maveric, you gave us a personal experience on what you've recently done, no problem. Innes gave you a heads up and stated his opinions with consequences on what might happen if you feed your Ps frogs. But somewhere down the line, the conversation got personal and the thread blew up with hate.

Plus Maverick, your also right about alot of the members here practice too much of a safe thing for our "so called furocious predators" that we keep as a hobby. But as some would also contest.. we take pride in our Ps, care for them and would ONLY want the best for their healthy being regardless if they're the killing machines they're known for. Also we look out to give/get help form each other because some of the members are young and cant afford to buy Ps with the snap of a finger, and some live in states which Ps arent allowed and hard to come by. So its understandable why most would not risk the chance to even loose even 1 P.

Im not taking any side in this thread. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, and hope they accept everybody else's as well.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im poor as heck! I dont got a summer job! =( I cant afford to loose a piranha at the moment. I was worried off my ass during our heatwave. My caribe were starting to act nasty. One of my other Cariba had their lip bitten off and feared for the life of the Reds. So right now, im feeding them the best keeping them full and hopefully they will be too lazy to act territorial


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe I am stupid or lucky...possibly both. But I have fed my P's and Cichlids in the past African Clawed Frogs and the tadpole versions and nothing has ever happened. Yeah It got a little dirty in the tank, but they sure enjoyed it. I just had thought that wild creek and lake frogs had toxins and not these aquarium african clawed frogs? I also had thought that some frogs were completely harmless and it was every toad specie that had toxic skin.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maverick


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Maybe I am stupid or lucky...possibly both. But I have fed my P's and Cichlids in the past African Clawed Frogs and the tadpole versions and nothing has ever happened. Yeah It got a little dirty in the tank, but they sure enjoyed it. I just had thought that wild creek and lake frogs had toxins and not these aquarium african clawed frogs? I also had thought that some frogs were completely harmless and it was every toad specie that had toxic skin.


 all amphibians have toxins in their skin, ACFs are commenly kept with fish and so are ADFs, I assume by this and the fact that from time to time they do get bitten/eaten that these are some of the less toxic forgs - what mavirck did was to add a wild frog which could have had any kind of desieses and toxins in it and feed it to his piranhas - I bet he never even quarentined it looking for desiese.

I do not reccomend feeding any frogs to your fish, but if you are going to please make sure the frog is low in toxins and that it has no desieses, and try not to take them out of the wild unless you quarentine them for a few weeks before adding them to your tank.


----------

